# Aminor String Quartet



## Guest (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi, I wrote a quartet of four short movements. I want to know your thoughts and criticism.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I appreciate the independence of the voices, but maybe a bit too independent, that they don't gel together that well to me. My opinion is there are some wonky harmonizations and horizontal movement for a piece that comes across as more conservative. I think you can keep grinding it out to make it work. Try either something more consonant on the strong beats, or have a stronger overall harmonic goal in the phrases. It sounds kind of patchy to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2020)

thank you for the comment.


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

Violinists (I'm a former one), and to some extent the other bow movers, like to show off with the extremely varied playing techniques of the instrument. Playing here only bowed or pizzicato, only legato or détaché, would be less appealing to them.

You can make a first idea of the violin's varied techniques in Paganini's capriccio No 24. Both the score and the records are available on the Web.

From the sound track, I couldn't make an opinion about the duration of bow movements. Maybe you can ask a cellist and others about that (a violinist can tell you about the viola too). Also check if the fast détaché on the cello produces the effect you seek.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you for listening and commenting. I wanted it to be simple and melodic.


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

And it is. Technique shall only serve the music.


----------

